# Fluxbox e terminali [Risolto]

## blacksword

Allora, il mio problema è il seguente. Uso fluxbox e vorrei poter avere sul desktop uno o due terminali fissi che partono all'avvio del window manager. Il fatto è che voglio questi terminali senza bordi e trasparenti in modo tale che si confondano con lo sfondo. Per quanto riguarda la  trasparenza ho risolto il mio problema è che nn riesco a togliere sti maledetti bordi! Come posso fare? Si può fare?Last edited by blacksword on Thu Jan 15, 2004 5:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xlyz

si puo'

che versione usi?

0.1.14 o 0.9.x?

vuoi tutti i terminali senza bordi o solo quelli che lanci all'inizio?

----------

## matteo*

x togliere i bordi alle finestre io l'ho risolta così, poi magari esiste un altro metodo...

allora, nel file ~/.fluxbox/keys ci sono delle combinazioni di tasti, si attivano premendo alt+*tasto specificato*, te aggiungi una linea fatta all'incirca così:

```
Mod1 Shift F1 :ToggleDecor
```

ToggleDecor non puoi modificarlo, shift ed f1 sono semplicemente le scelte che ho fatto io, in questo modo, premendo alt+shift+f1 i bordi se ne vanno, chiaramente ripetendo la combinazione i bordi ritornano..

----------

## blacksword

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> si puo'
> 
> che versione usi?
> 
> 0.1.14 o 0.9.x?
> ...

 

Uso la 0.9.x

----------

## codadilupo

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> Allora, il mio problema è il seguente. Uso fluxbox e vorrei poter avere sul desktop uno o due terminali fissi che partono all'avvio del window manager. Il fatto è che voglio questi terminali senza bordi e trasparenti in modo tale che si confondano con lo sfondo. Per quanto riguarda la  trasparenza ho risolto il mio problema è che nn riesco a togliere sti maledetti bordi! Come posso fare? Si può fare?

 

Come scusa ? Il mio problema é opposto: ho risolto i bordi (come hanno già scritto), ma non la trasparenza di x-term.

Coda

----------

## xlyz

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Come scusa ? Il mio problema é opposto: ho risolto i bordi (come hanno già scritto), ma non la trasparenza di x-term.

 

xterm non supporta la trasparenza

usa aterm o Eterm (tutti e due in portage)

aterm e' + leggero, Eterm skinnabile

----------

## codadilupo

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> xterm non supporta la trasparenza
> 
> usa aterm o Eterm (tutti e due in portage)
> 
> aterm e' + leggero, Eterm skinnabile

 

immaginavo. Solo che speravo in fluxbox e nelle sue magie   :Very Happy:  Ora so che anche a flux c'e' un limite  :Wink:  !

Coda

----------

## koma

io l'ho fatto per un tot di tempo 

si può impostare nelle opzioni di Eterm la trasparenza l'assenza di bordi e la posizione....

lo metti nel .xinitrc e hai fatto  :Smile: 

----------

## xlyz

 *blacksword wrote:*   

> Uso la 0.9.x

 

per togliere / mettere le decorazioni vale quanto detto da matteo

per "salvare" l'impostazione nel menu sul titolo della finestra trovi l'opzione -> remember -> decoration

per farli partire automaticamente all'inizio puoi inserirli in .xinitrc o in .xsession 

```
xterm &

fluxbox
```

oppure:

 *Quote:*   

> # [startup] option in remember file Can now add entries to apps file like: [startup] {xterm} Then "xterm" will be launched on fluxbox startup. Can also give a screen option: [startup] (screen=1) {xterm} will start it on screen 1 rather than the default 0.

 

che vuol dire aprite il file dove salva i settaggi per remember (normalmente ~/.fluxbox/apps) e insterite [startup] {xterm}

se apri ~/.fluxbox/apps puoi anche dettagliare maggiormente:

  - quali decorazioni far apparire e quali no (Toggledecor toglie e mette tutte)

  - come far aprire alcuni xterm con le decorazioni ed altri no

per queste non ho sotto mano le istruzioni, ma se guardi tra i vari documenti sul sito e in cvs li dovresti trovare (o chiedi in #fluxbox su freenode)

EDIT

aggiungo la spiega per l'ultimo punto:

 *Quote:*   

> Regular expression support for remember (Simon)
> 
>      Also ability to limit number of matches for a given rule
> 
>      Also ability to match several different window attributes
> ...

 

modificando il titolo del terminale (xterm -title nome_finestra) e utilizzando la linea [app] (title=nome_finestra) si puo' controllare la configurazione dei terminali uno per uno (nel caso ci fosse la necesita')

----------

## koma

Edita .xinitrc e aggiungi 2 

```
 Eterm -x --scrollbar no -a "toggles buttonbar false" --shade -1 --geometry WxH+H+Y &
```

E ricordati di cambiare i valori WxH+H+Y ( widhtxheight+coordinataX+coordinataY )

----------

## blacksword

Grazie koma! Funzia da dio!!!!!!! Che spettacolo!!!!!!

----------

## blacksword

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *xlyz wrote:*   xterm non supporta la trasparenza
> 
> usa aterm o Eterm (tutti e due in portage)
> 
> aterm e' + leggero, Eterm skinnabile 
> ...

 

Beh, basta che emergi aterm. E per avere la trasparenza gli aggiugi l'opzione -tr

invece per Eterm --trans

----------

## koma

Prego  :Smile: 

----------

## sorchino

Uhm, ho seguito i suggerimenti di koma e son riuscito ad avere questo Eterm senza bordi.

C'è un problema però, l'Eterm me lo ritrovo su tutti i desktop di fluxbox mentre lo vorrei in uno solo, come faccio?

Altra cosa, senza bordi non si può proprio  spostare immagino..

----------

## bubble27

 *[Alexi_Laiho] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Altra cosa, senza bordi non si può proprio  spostare immagino..

 

No, si può utilizzando la combinazione ALT + click Sx, ma su qualsiasi finestra !!!

 :Razz:  il mio 300 intervento.... che emozione   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

